#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 雲豹

## 護狼_龍城悍將

來源:http://baike.baidu.com/view/20385.htm


雲豹，屬於哺乳類的貓科動物，只分布於亞洲的東南部，從最西部的尼泊爾開始，一直向東到台灣，包括緬甸和中國秦嶺以南；往南則從印度東部、中南半島開始，一直向南到馬來西亞、婆羅洲、蘇門答臘、爪哇等地爲止。雲豹名字由來是因爲豹皮有雲狀斑點。雲豹是現存貓科動物中比較原始的類型。按頭顱比例來算，雲豹的犬齒是現存貓科動物中最長的。

中文名稱： 雲豹 
外文名稱： Clouded Leopard，Rumbaugh 
別稱： 烏雲豹，龜紋豹，荷葉豹，樟豹 
二名法： Neofelis nebulosa 
界： 動物界 
門： 脊索動物門 Chordata 
綱： 哺乳綱 Mammalia 
目： 食肉目 Carnivora 
科： 貓科 Felidae 
亞科： 豹亞科 Pantherinae 
屬： 雲豹屬 Neofelis (Gray，1867) 
種： 雲豹 N. nebulosa 
分布區域： 亞洲的東南部 

中國分布
 　　陝西，安徽， 江西，貴州 四川，雲南， 西藏，福建，廣東，廣西，海南，湖南各省，以及台灣地區。

國外分布
　　從最西部的尼泊爾開始，包括緬甸和中國秦嶺以南；往南則從印度東部、中南半島開始，一直向南到馬來西亞、婆羅洲、蘇門答臘、爪哇等地爲止


亞種分化

    Neofelis nebulosa nebulosa - 指名亞種（中國南部、中南半島，色彩最鮮豔，斑紋很長）  雲豹:馬來亞種
Neofelis nebulosa brachyurus -台灣亞種（已滅絕）
Neofelis nebulosa macrosceloides - 尼泊爾亞種（體色較深較暗，斑紋大）
Neofelis nebulosa diardi - 馬來亞種（蘇門答臘和婆羅洲，體色更深缺少黃色，斑紋較小）    
    


外形特征

    　　雲豹因其身上雲狀的灰色或黑色斑點得名。是大型貓科動物中體形最小的一種，它們只有一米長，體重在10到25千克之間。主要生活在中國南部，泰國，馬來西亞和印度尼西亞的蘇門答臘和婆羅島。它們很大的，灰色的爪子和彎曲的腿使他們非常適合爬樹。

 　　雲豹體長70~106厘米，尾長70~90厘米，肩高60~80厘米，體重雄性約30千克，雌性約20千克。

 　　雲豹有較短而粗的四肢，幾乎與身體一樣長而且很粗的尾巴。頭部略圓，突出的口鼻，爪子非常大。體色金黃色，並覆蓋有大塊的深色雲狀斑紋，因此稱作雲豹。雲豹口鼻部，眼睛周圍，腹部爲白色，黑斑覆蓋頭臉，兩條淚槽穿過面頰。圓形的耳朵背面有黑色圓點。瞳孔極不平常，爲長方形。它們的牙齒也與衆不同，犬齒的長度比例在貓科動物中排名第一。犬齒與前臼齒之間的縫隙也較大，這樣他們就更容易殺死較大的獵物。雲豹犬齒鋒利，與史前已滅絕的劍齒虎相似。尾毛與背部同色，尾端有數個不完整的黑環，端部黑色。    
    


體態特征

     　　雲豹的體格大小介於豹和較小型的貓科動物之間，從頭部到臀部僅僅90多厘米，尾巴長75厘米左右；體重一般也只有20多公斤，最大的也不過30公斤。它的個兒比金錢豹和雪豹都要小。雲豹全身淡灰褐色，身體兩側約有6個雲狀的暗色斑紋，這也是它之所以叫雲豹的原因。 雲豹身體兩側的深色的雲紋正是很好的僞裝。因此，它們在叢林裏生活，很不容易被人發現。平時雲豹非常安靜，即使當你從它們蜷伏的樹枝下走過時，你也不知道你的頭頂就有雲豹。它們個子雖然短小，但卻具有猛獸的凶殘性格和矯健的身體。

 　　成年的雲豹頭骨全長普遍在16-19厘米之間，一些極大的個體，可以達到20厘米。這是相當恐怖的尺寸了。雲豹頭骨顱形狹長，尤其眶間寬特別狹窄（相對於猞猁來說），與金貓相似（chinazone 2009）。它還擁有貓科比例最長的犬齒，鋒利而細長。犬齒舌面和唇面均有兩道明顯的血槽，齒尖比例特長，故使它有“小劍齒虎”之稱。    
    


生活習性

     　　雲豹白天休息，夜間活動，它爬樹的本領非常強，喜歡在樹枝上守候獵物，待小型動物臨近時，能從樹上躍下捕食。它既能上樹獵食猴子和小鳥、又能下地捕捉鼠、野兔、小鹿等小哺乳動物，有時還偷吃雞、鴨等家禽、但不敢傷害野豬、牛、馬，也不會攻擊人。雲豹是以樹爲家的森林動物，是高超的爬樹能手。在樹之間跳躍對它們來說實在是小意思，要知道它們可是能以肚皮朝上，倒挂著在樹枝間移動，也能以後腿鈎著樹枝在林間蕩來蕩去。它們的特殊本事得益於千百萬年來的進化，它們的四肢粗短，使得重心降低；帶有長長利爪的大爪子能幫助它們在樹間跳躍時牢牢地抓住樹枝；它們那條又長又粗的尾巴則是它們在攀爬時重要的平衡工具；它們的後腿腳關節非常柔韌，能極大增加腳的旋轉幅度。所有這一切都使它們能很漂亮地完成那些高難度動作。

　 　據說它們還善於遊泳，聽說能僅憑一條後腿即可遊動。

　 　雲豹多在冬季發情，發情周期爲20一26天，孕期86—93天，一般在春夏季産仔，每胎2—4仔，大多一胎産2仔。剛出生的幼豹體重140——170g，出生後12天睜眼；哺乳期2個月左右，約一歲半性成熟，壽命可達17歲。

 　　不過據觀察它們是奉行一夫一妻制的貓科動物，一旦找到意中人，便終生只與配偶交配。不過這也增加了人工繁養的難度，因爲雲豹的凶猛對同類也絲毫不減。公雲豹對母豹不會憐香惜玉，甚至可能在交配期間殺死母豹。因此全世界只有不到20%圈養雲豹能成功繁衍出後代。在這方面，位於美國俄克拉荷馬州，負責專門繁衍瀕臨絕種動物的橡丘中心取得了不小的成就，他們在幼豹出生一年後便讓它們熟悉可能的交配對象，以免在交配時出現不幸的暴力慘劇。

 　　雲豹大約在2歲性成熟。交配期在圈養情況下大部分是在每年的冬春。經過86-93天的孕期，母豹會生下1-5個孩子。寶寶長到10個月即可獨立。母豹每年都可能做一次媽媽。雲豹壽命大概有11年，圈養情況下約能活17年。    
    


生存狀況

    　　雲豹的野外生態研究難度較大 ，因此很少見到對雲豹進行較深入的種群調查報道。自60年代以來，台灣只有一些打獵者的目擊報道，但這些報道並沒有得到證實。海南島的雲豹數量非常稀少並面臨滅絕的威脅。江西的雲豹數量，60年代和70年代數量較多，每年捕獲量均在百余頭。1984年作者在皖南調查8個縣、其中甯國、泾縣、歙縣和旌德於1983年共收雲豹皮19張，其他縣極少。1995年3月調查，甯國縣林區近年來仍經常有雲豹出現，已無人公開狩獵、出售和收購雲豹皮張。雲豹數量較多的省是江西、福建、湖南、湖北、貴州，70年代的雲豹皮産量均在100張左右。其次是四川、浙江、廣東，每年數十張。70年代與60年代相比，數量變化不大，但70和80年代開始趨於下降。近年來數量略有回升，估計全國現有資源量不過數千頭。雲豹分布區邊緣的陝西秦嶺及河南已瀕臨絕迹。雲豹數量最多的地區在婆羅洲（加裏曼丹島），估計在10000頭以上，因爲那裏沒有虎和豹。

 　　如今人們總懷疑在台灣雙鬼湖和大武山自然保護區可能還有雲豹出沒，盡管調查多次無果。不過，即便那裏還有台灣雲豹遭遇劫難後的幸存個體，以那樣稀有的數量還可能讓這個獨特的亞種重新繁衍壯大麽？世上是沒有後悔藥的。雲豹是極爲害羞的動物，它們總是悄然來去，因此人們對野生雲豹的習性甚至數量都不十分了解。如今人類對雲豹的了解主要是通過那些被圈養的雲豹完成的。

 　　人們對它們的社交生活自然了解甚少。它們似乎也是獨居動物，只在交配和哺乳期間才會和其他雲豹在一起。對雲豹威脅最大的還是人類活動。對棲息地的持續破壞、對毛皮和豹骨的獵取以及對賴以生存的食物的狩獵都是使雲豹數量直線下降的重要原因。鑒於境況的危急，雲豹已被CITES列爲附錄I，而我國也將雲豹列爲國家I級保護動物。    
    
　
【國家重點保護動物級別】：一級
【世界自然保護聯盟(IUCN)】：易危 （VU）
【中國瀕危動物紅皮書等級】：瀕危（E）
【瀕危動植物種國際貿易公約(CITES)】　　
　


雲豹傳說

    　　布依族古老的傳說中，台灣黑熊和雲豹的毛本來都很難看的顔色，它們常常爲了這件事互相歎氣訴苦。有一天，黑熊和雲豹特地聚在一起，希望能商量出變漂亮的辦法.最後黑熊提議，彼此幫對方用顔料化妝。雲豹要求先化妝，老實的黑熊很用心的替雲豹塗上美麗的顔色和花紋，從此雲豹便擁有一身漂亮的毛.輪到雲豹替黑熊化妝，雲豹怕黑熊比自己漂亮，就起了壞心，決定把黑熊弄得比本來更醜.雲豹教黑熊閉上眼睛，然後隨地抓把黑色的爛泥，上上下下的在黑熊身上亂塗。等黑熊發覺，除了胸前1塊V字形的皮毛外，全身都被塗黑了，黑熊憤怒極了，朝著雲豹逃走的方向追去。雲豹不管怎麽跑都躲不開，只好答應每次打獵後一定留一半獵物給黑熊.這就是雲豹和黑熊毛皮的由來。黃山自古就有許多關於雲豹的故事。要說明的是，黃山一帶曆來就虎豹不分，一視同仁——虎即是豹，豹即是虎。黃山白鵝嶺往北海、始信峰三叉路口有松名“黑虎”。松名之來由，並非該松長得氣勢雄勃，虎虎生威，而是因爲古時一位老僧在一個傍晚曾見一只黑虎臥於松頂。現在看來，那老僧在昏暗中所見的黑虎想必就是灰褐色皮毛上布滿黑色雲形斑紋的雲豹——算起來也該是這只幸運的雲豹的祖宗八代了。光明頂北側是石門峰，入門向東可下至“皮篷”。就在距石門不遠處有一幽深石洞。宋朝時就有人見數只雲豹棲身於此。洞因此名爲“蒼豹洞”而載入黃山史冊。到了明代，雲豹的故事更神奇且人性化了。 傳說明萬曆年間，開發光明頂以南——慈光寺、文殊院、蓮花峰一帶的普門大師，就曾醫治過一只雲豹並收爲徒弟，用以看家護院。也是在明萬曆年間來黃山，卻致力於雲谷寺一帶開發的寓安大師也有一段夜行遇虎（雲豹），訓導雲豹與人爲善的故事。史書這樣記載：“師道行高深，嘗夜行遇虎，師徑前摩虎頂，囑曰：‘佛子佛子，爾無我虞，我無爾怖。’虎戢尾受戒，不動不吼，人爭異之。師曰：‘人虎相安，理之自然，於我法中未爲貴也。’”

 　　又傳說黃山從古至今，絕無虎豹傷人，全是兩位大師愛護動物、教育有方之故。

 　　由此看來，這只雲豹之所以幸運，一是因爲我國法治教育的普及；二是保護野生動物的光榮傳統，在黃山曆史悠久。    
    


繁殖研究

    　　Zoe是一只生活在美國史密森國家動物園保護區和研究中心的雲豹，專家們正在努力讓這些稀有的動物和平共處繁殖後代。目前統計數據表明，地球上野生的雲豹數量少於一萬只，隨著森林的消失和偷獵者的捕獵，它們的處境非常危險。自從“監禁繁殖”計劃1978年啓動以來，已經有75只雲豹幼仔出生。

 　　這些稀有的“大貓”都讓試圖使它們繁殖專家們十分挫敗，因爲雄豹會殺死雌豹，即使它們能忍受在同一個籠子裏生活，但卻拒絕交配繁殖。  

　　通過長時間的觀察和研究，專家們開始了解這些雲豹。爲什麽它們表現得如此奇怪，會殺死自己的伴侶？研究人員發現，在動物園裏，這些喜歡爬樹的雲豹通常都被放在攻擊性很強的動物旁邊，比如叫聲很大的老虎，而且它們被養在普通的籠子裏，只有水泥地，讓這些害羞的雲豹無處可藏。

 　　史密森的工作人員逐漸克服了這些困難，通過一步一步的改變生存環境來減輕這些動物的壓力，改善它們的健康狀況，並且讓它們進入交配的狀態。這些方法包括讓它們爬樹，改善它們的飲食，並讓他們逐漸習慣呆在一起。讓它們慢慢習慣了共同相處之後，才敢讓它們一起過夜，因爲通常雄豹攻擊雌豹都是發生在夜間的。專家還發現，雲豹喜歡爬樹，一旦讓它們爬樹，它們的壓力荷爾蒙就會降下來。所以，現在在泰國，雲豹會被安排在遠離攻擊性動物、裏面有大樹的籠子裏。當它們一被從老虎旁邊移走，並且有樹可以爬，它們的壓力荷爾蒙下降，雌豹開始排卵，雄豹也開始産生正常的精子。 

　　專家們同樣學會了應該怎樣喂它們，他們說，只給肉食動物吃肉是最普遍的錯誤，它們也需要其他的營養物質，包括鈣質。所以他們專門爲雲豹研究除了特別的飲食配方。    
    


相關新聞

    　　四川宜賓雲豹絕迹半個世紀 環境改善重現身2007年8月9日，四川省長甯縣當地居民在山林中發現一對母子雲豹。在此之前，該縣曾接連發現兩只雲豹。  據了解，雲豹是國家一級保護動物，因地方環境惡化曾一度消失。在長甯珍稀動物養殖場內，飼養人員正在精心喂養雲豹。由於雲豹性情凶猛，見了生人後，怒睜雙眼，不停地在籠中龇牙咧嘴地嗷嗷吼叫。就是飼養人員爲其喂食時，也要離它一定的距離。在該養殖場內，除了看到一雄一雌兩只大雲豹外，還有一只剛出生不久的小雲豹，初看起來，它像貓一樣。據養殖場主陳敬高介紹，目前在該養殖場的一雄一雌兩只大雲豹，是當地人近年先後從梅硐鎮一帶的深山老林中發現的，養殖場根據專家的建議，搞起了雲豹的人工馴養繁殖。去年6月，這對雲豹産下兩崽，但先後不幸夭折。前不久該雲豹又産下兩崽，不料兩天前，有一只小雲豹得了肺炎後死了，成活的這只小雲豹生長良好。據悉，目前珍稀養殖場的這3只雲豹，將在合適的時候將其放歸山林。“崗地灣”是梅硐鎮中坪村一個普通的小地名。這裏人煙稀少，竹林茂密。但在今年8月，這裏卻有驚人的發現。站在林陰蔽日的山區道路上，當地居民吳聯宏向我們講述了他發現母子雲豹的經過。 8月9日上午，天氣很熱。我在梅硐鎮趕場後，11點左右騎著摩托車回家。經過這裏時，突然看見前面有個像貓一樣的動物，尾巴很粗很長，嘴裏還叼著一個幼崽。受到摩托車的驚嚇，那動物看了我幾眼，就丟下幼崽竄到林中去了。我以爲是碰上了“野貓”，就把其丟下的“小野貓”帶回家。當地人聽說後，都跑來我家看稀奇。直到有人看了後說，“這是野生保護動物，得趕緊報告林業站，讓他們來處理”。很快，當地林業站人員來看了後又報告了縣林業局。幾名專家趕到我家後，經過仔細檢查，確認該“小野貓”是國家一級野生保護動物雲豹。此時，小雲豹已離開母豹6個多小時了。爲讓小雲豹盡快回到母雲豹身邊，我們把小雲豹帶到發現地。“剛放到地上，小雲豹一下子就竄到樹林中不見了。”說完這話，吳臉上露出了燦爛的笑容。陳敬高介紹，目前喂養在珍稀動物養殖場內一雄一雌兩只大雲豹的來曆，各有精彩的故事：2001年8月中旬，養殖場從梅硐鎮一帶領養了6只野貓。奇怪的是，有一只野貓與另外5只野貓總是不“團結”，長過程中它凶猛的野性越來越顯露，除搶夥伴食物外，還常抓傷同伴。一年後，這只“野貓”身高和體重遠遠超過了它的“兄弟姐妹”，養殖場只好將其分開喂養。直到2002年8月，長甯竹海自然保護區爲申報國家級自然保護區時，請來專家、教授對當地的植物和動物進行全面普查。四川省自然資源研究所研究員丁瑞華是請來的專家之一，他來到養殖場後，看到了這只與衆不同的“野貓”，他發現這哪是野貓啊，它是一只國家一級保護動物雲豹！後報經有關部門同意，縣林業局決定將這只雄性雲豹暫時寄養在珍稀動物養殖場。

 　　2003年3月以來，梅硐鎮東河社區一些人家中喂養的雞鴨不時莫名其妙地失蹤，當地人張汝必家裏的雞鴨就少了30多只，這讓他非常著急。3月14日晚，天空下起了小雨。張估計“偷雞賊”要來，就把哥哥張汝方叫來，合計捉“賊”。淩晨1時，一只“大野貓”正在偷雞時，張汝必、張汝方兩兄弟一躍而上，用被子壓住“大野貓”。“大野貓”拼命掙紮時還咬了張汝必一口，張痛得大叫。直到其他人聞訊趕來幫忙，才將它擒住。後經專家鑒定，這是一只雌性雲豹。當地決定將其同上次發現的雄性雲豹喂養在一起，進行人工馴養繁殖。

 　　在不到兩年的時間內，該縣接連發現兩只野生雲豹，特別是今年8月9日再次發現一只母雲豹帶著一只小雲豹從森林中外出覓食的情況後，當地決定對雲豹情況進行普查。根據目前的情況，當地珍稀動物養殖場有兩只大雲豹和它們産下的一崽，加上8月9日放歸山林的一只小雲豹和當時帶著它出來覓食的母雲豹，當地已有5只雲豹。該縣林業局長魏世軍告訴記者：“它們肯定還有‘父母’和‘兄弟姐妹’在密林中。”爲此，當地目前正在全力對梅硐鎮等一帶的深山老林進行查勘。

 　　宜賓市野生動物保護協會副秘書長彭浩介紹，雲豹主要分布在四川、貴州、西藏、青海等地，地處川南的長甯縣梅硐鎮一帶的森林和植被，極適宜雲豹生存。在上世紀五十年代前，當地曾發現過雲豹，但後來一些地方生態環境遭到破壞，雲豹也基本不見了蹤影。經過努力，特別是近年來退耕還林等的實施，當地的森林覆蓋率從38.2%上升到44.1%。生態環境的改善，使許多絕迹的動物又重現了身影。雲豹數量的不斷增加，意味著其生存面臨更多困難。爲此，長甯縣林業局長魏世軍稱，目前當地林業部門在抓緊對野生雲豹進行統計的同時，還決定向有關部門申請在長甯建立雲豹保護區，劃定保護區域，這樣，雲豹的生存和繁殖等就有了保障，也有利於當地人的生産和生活。

----------


## wingwolf

補充一些關於分佈地的信息，來自維基百科-雲豹

雲豹只分佈在東南亞，從華南(在武夷山有云豹分佈)、喜馬拉雅山東側、尼泊爾、印度東北方、孟加拉、和中南半島境內。由於在台灣最近發現雲豹的記錄是在1989年在太魯閣發現的小雲豹皮，所以在台灣可能已經絕種。台灣雲豹這個亞種的特徵是相對短的尾巴。

雲豹的棲息地是熱帶和亞熱帶森林，分佈高度約在2000米以下，然而有時它也會在紅樹林沼澤和草地出現，溫度約在攝氏18-50度間。





另外擅自修改了一下護狼資料的排版（加了些分行），希望不要介意 :3

----------

